# Weedeater Fuel Line



## krashh76 (Apr 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what fuel line need to be connected to the fuel pickup that sits on the bottom of fuel tank, is it the small fuel line or the large fuel line? I also have a plactic conector that accepts the fuel line at both ends I'm wondering where it goes? All was broken off inside the tank. ANY help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

this forum must be filled with atleast 20% of the threads about fuel line routing. I suggest looking around the forum at some other posts that deal with fuel lines and try to figure it out that way. If you get stuck, pictures help people understand what your looking at. take a few and it'll speed up your project. 
Since i have the itme i'll explain it anyways. The pickup that sits on the bottom of your tank... humm.. i'm guessing this is your fuel filter. the filter goes in the tank with the line going to the input on the carb. push it onto one of the one of the spots on the carb. then pump the bulb, if it pulls gas from your tank and spits it out the other spot on your carb you've got it. If not, connect the same line to the other spot and pump it, and there should be gas flowing out of the other. then put the line that doesent have a filter on it on the unused carb nipple and you're good to go. 
Any other questions you have will require more information about the motor/carb/tank/fuel lines/adaptors and pictures help.
Good luck 
In your fuel tank th


----------



## krashh76 (Apr 27, 2006)

VIR3NT Thank you, I greatly appreciate the information, have a wonderful spring day.


----------

